# Appli budget mariage



## biboelite (13 Mars 2011)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous.
Venant de faire récemment l'acquisition d'un Iphone 4, je souhaiterais trouver une application me permettant de gérer mon budget mariage (qui a lieu en juillet) type budget prévisionnel; acomptes versés etc
N'en n'ayant pas trouvé sur l'appstore, auriez-vous des suggestions?
Merci


----------

